# Gulf Coast??



## I_Dee (Oct 11, 2004)

What's the scoop on prognosis for good camping along the gulf coast this winter?  It's been suggested to us that it would not be a good year to find camp sites, services, etc., during the hurricane recovery period.  Any feedback?  Thanks!

Dee Thomas
Alanson, MI


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 12, 2004)

Gulf Coast??

If you are a member of Escapees, they have a great site in S. AL.  Also pull out your Trailer Life and let your fingers do the walking.   :laugh:


----------



## Poppa (Oct 18, 2004)

Gulf Coast??

Dee,

There was a lot of wonderful parks down here until Ivan decided they needed remodeling.

The one we have been frequenting lately is Bucaneer Park in Waveland MS, basically un scathed. It has water slides pools and is a ston throw from the beach. Cost wis is about $14 a night :bleh: .

There are several other parks in the lower MS area listed as Pat Harrison Water Parks, which are very nice  . You can look them up under MS. State parks.

Our Gulf Shores and Fort Pike grounds were the worst hit  . We have not checked lately on their status :question: .

Y'all have a blessed day


----------



## randallman57 (Oct 19, 2004)

Gulf Coast??

Hi All,
We too are thinking about Texas this winter. We have never been south of I-10. Brownsville looks far enough south for winter. We would appreciate any suggestions re: campgrounds and anything else about the area.  We have a small dog.  We like to bike and shop and walk around sightseeing. We usually leave in Jan.  Please write. Thanks, Randallman57


----------



## Poppa (Oct 19, 2004)

Gulf Coast??

Hi Guys,

Check out Padre Island they have come a long way in the past 10 years


----------



## JimT (Oct 19, 2004)

Gulf Coast??

We spent 1 winter in Brownsville, TX in a nice C/G on a golf course. The only thing WRONG was the VERY high winds MOST of the winter. We asked the locals about it and they said that this was mild, it isw usually worse. We now live in southwest FL (Punta Gorda) and things are really cleaning up. It should be back to normal in no time!
JimT


----------



## randallman57 (Nov 12, 2004)

Gulf Coast??

Thanks Jim, for your response re:Brownsville Texas. Never thought about wind. We have reservations at Fun n Sun just outside Brownsville. We would really like to hear more from the forum about this area. it's a long way from N. Carolina and if we don't like it, well, where to from there.  We have been in Florida every year and really wanted to try a different place. Please write, any opinion will help in this decision.
randallman57


----------



## sepisllib (Nov 16, 2004)

Gulf Coast??

Padre Island rv site looks neat and they have a nice website. The only thing I have a question about is the price and whether or not one could get in unless you have a year in advance reservation.

Anyone knowing this information - it would be helpful.

God bless

Bill & Judy
Gearing up for that day when we can do our thing. No pets - we are each others pet.


----------



## Plant (Feb 19, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

randallman57
Sorry to be late we are just finishing up a nice stay (2 months)at Llano Grande Lake Park Resort and Country Club at Mercedes, Texas between Harlingen and McAllen. It sounds snooty but, it is not it is a friendly place, lots of things to do.  You can play golf we don't.  They have schuffle board, poll hall, 2 swimming pools,a hot tub, a great shop, all kinds of clubs to belong to.  Last year we spent 2 weeks here and fell in love, we will be back next year.  Wind?  We have had some this year but is passes, very little rain.  I walk every day and bike ride too.  This is winter and most everyday we can wear shorts and be comfortable.They have a web site to get prices and take a look.  www.llanogranderesort.com  You do need a reservation.  After Oct. they will reserve for less than 3 months for Jan. & Feb.  Hope you enjoy half as much as we have.


----------



## SueandAl (Feb 26, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

To JimT...small world, we also live in PG Fla. however we are here 25 yrs. now, and yes, lives are getting back to normal, but not for all, many are still out of work...and our county will never be as we once knew it, our landscape has changed forever or at least for 50/100 years or so...but of course if your not here to remember then you wouldn't understand, just going for a drive around and crossing the river, breaks my heart just a little more each time. We spent 2 hrs. in a closet during Charlie, and 80% of our upscale neighborhood was either damaged or destroyed, many will not have new roofs or repairs in time for the next hurricane season to begin, we're okay and finishing up our repairs and plan to get away in our MH real soon, but still see many campers still being used to live in, in driveways or yards. Had a worker here from NY said he looked at a motel room, not even a nice one and they wanted $400 a week, so I gather from that, price gouging is still going on?


----------



## randallman57 (Mar 5, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Dear Plant and Husband,
Thank you for your reply, a I write this note I am sitting at Fun and Sun in San Benito, Tx.  We LOVE it here.  We have learned to dance and square dance, we have been bike riding  and the park itself has a great number of things to, besides the free entertainment several times a week.No golf course but several near by. Go to FunNSunRv resort to their website and they will mail you their schedule of activities.  It's amazing. If you take the 3 month rate it's very affordable too! Again thanks for your reply, Randallman57 and Betty


----------



## randallman57 (Mar 5, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Has anyone been to the panhandle of Florida this season.  We loved Mexico Beach and Indian Pass last year.  Wondering if they are still there???  Randallman57


----------



## bhoozhah (Apr 29, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

We just made the trip back from Texas (we full-time and ran from 3:4 hurricanes; Charley, Frances & Ivan) through Ivan territory. The campground we evacuated from (Wilderness RV Park in Robertsdale, AL) lost over 100 trees, and they still have a little more to clean up.

While in the area, we visited our friends in Daphne, AL and they faired a bit better in their brick house at the top of a hill. They say they will NEVER sit another hurricane out.

You can see the damage to the trees along forested I-10 between Mobile and Pensacola. We saw a lot of broken fences and blue-tarped roofs on each side of I-10 by Pensacola, but other than that, it looked like life was resuming. (However we didn't get off of I-10, so I don't know about closer to the Gulf. 

They were still working on repairing the lost section of Escambia Bay Bridge. It is a 45 minute, 3-mile traffic jam, but it is (eventually) passable.

While passing through Crestview, FL (mile marker 56?), we talked a fire fighter who said they had 100 mph winds but they faired okay there. Again, we only stopped at our storage locker and did NOT attempt to drive by the coast.

Tallahassee seemed okay by us, and we're currently in Lake City, FL which weathered the weather better than others. (Still there are trees leaning and signs here and there.)

Hope to make it back to Punta Gorda and see if Alligator MH and RV Park has finished with clean-up and repair. We fled (like the smart cowards we are) to Ft. Pierce for Charley, and returned to check on and help out the residents that we knew stayed in the Rec Room. I have never seen anything quite like that devastation in my entire life. The television and pictures did NOT do an ounce of justice to what it looked like in real life. You REALLY had to be there to come close to comprehending it.

Anyway, we returned from our refuge and stayed 60 miles away from ground zero in Labelle, FL (Army Corps of Engineers Campground) so that the dogs could have electricity and therfore air conditioning while we made the trip daily to Punta Gorda to help the retirees out. 46 stayed in the rec room/hurricane shelter, and 46 made it out. The rec room/shelter, on the other hand, lost the apartments above it (thereby the roof) and needed to be rebuilt after the rains from the other 3 leaked in.

I've been going to their website to find updates, but there are none. I could call, but... If anyone knows anything about Alligator MH and RV Park, please post and let me know. I'll update as I visit more places that were hit.

Bhoozhah


----------



## Mallory (Apr 29, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

I_Dee
We stayed at Magic Casino RV park in Bay St.Louis, MS.
We were on the road for 5 weeks along the coast and 
that was the best camp ever. It was a ***** rating.
Cost was $25/nightly - discounts and with all the 
casino ammenities and full hook up.
Mallory


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jun 2, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

We stayed from Nov 7th to Mar 7th at the Casa Del Valle RV Resort in Alamo, Texas in the Rio Grande Valley. We absolutly loved Texas. We loved it so much that we are going back there instead of Florida. They really treat the snowbirds right down there. For instance when we were taking a ferry on our trip down the woman that worked on the ferry told us, "Welcome back!" I couldn't figure out what she meant since this was the first trip we had made to Texas and we didn't know her, but found out that's how they greet the snowbirds! They even have billboards to welcome you there. We loved it!


----------



## StillPluggin (Jun 3, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

randallman - Come on down.  The Rio Grande Valley is a mecca for "snowbirds" during the winter.  South Padre Island is a great place to kick back,walk on the beach and watch the sun rise.


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 4, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

EasyGreen,
What are some of the other RV parks in the Rio Grande Valley ?
Thanks, 
turnip42


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

EasyGreen,
How are the winters there?  
Turnip, you thinking of going there for the winter?  We might head Texas way this winter


----------



## vulcan (Jun 5, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

might be some areas on the west coast near the middle of the state and to bhooz you are right about the pics on the news was a volunteer firefighter for volusia county for 15 years and helped in the search and rescue after andrew in dade county after seeing the devistation and the reeking smells afterwards left deland when frances was coming i know better tell anyone who wants to ride one out please don't get out mother nature is nothing to play with especially with your life. and to all in south florida my prayers are with you and hope this season will give us a break.

take care,
Duane


----------



## turnipbwc (Jun 5, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

c nash,
Would love to go to texas for the winters but the Lil' Deb is still working. Wanted to go by myself but she didn't like that idea at all. Maybe in a few years I can get there. I always wanted to see texas but have not got there yet.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 8, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Chelse, if you come to Texas be sure to stop by. We could do a little fishing, or let that 68 out of the barn and see what it will do.  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Butch, the 68 I would love to take for a spin but, you don,t want to take me fishing if you want to catch anything. Fish either bite the day before or after i go :angry:  yall still wear them six shooters out there :laugh:


----------



## JerryH (Jun 8, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

I highly recommend the Alamo Rose RV Park in Alamo, TX (just east of McAllen). A great park with paved streets, large sites and lots of activities. The wind is not a problem like the coastal region. The area really caters to snowbirds with lots of restaurant discounts, appreciation days, etc. 
Jerry


----------



## Shadow (Jun 9, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Yea Chelse we still got some cowboys over here,think their up around the Dallas area.  :laugh:  Keep your eyes to the south. Looks like your going to get the first depression of the year.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 9, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

What you talking about "first depression of the year" Butch.  I've been depressed all year :laugh: . They are saying we might get a lot of rain here in the TRUE center of Alabama this weekend but, our weather guys just can't seem to get it right lately.  Been calling for storms and rain all week and the only rain drops I have seen is SWEAT. Muggy and hot.  Been helping the son in his shop some and just can't stand the heat anymore.  He has to crank the race car just to wake me up :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jun 9, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

So I guess asking you to help me bale hay this weekend is out of the question.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Been there and done that Butch. I broke out in a sweat just reading about that baling hay but, guess you have all this modern airconditioned equipment with tvs and stereo  .  :laugh: Do you round bale or square :question: .  Wish I could still do it but, those days or gone   Really enjoyed those early days of in the field all day, no shirt, no cares and listening to that old John Deere :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Jun 11, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

No a/c here Chelse, inlaw uses a old international with a bimi top to help keep a little sun off him. Not doing me much good, I'm on the trailer stacking  . Was going to put a hitch on that chevelle and let you drive,but don't think I would be able to keep up! :bleh:  Think I'll go fishing today,hear they were biting yesterday. Best day will be tomorrow while were baling.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 7, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Winters in Rio Grande Valley are just as warm as Florida. Still have palm trees, and if you go to one of the islands, still have the GOM. Plus you get to shop IN Mexico! If you like Golfing, they have tons of that too, plus lots of flea markets to attend. It's just an all-round better place for snowbirds than Florida!   

Check out this site for more info:
http://wintertexans.com/


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 7, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

deleted due to duplicate posting


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Jul 7, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Winters in Texas are just as warm as in Florida. Plus you still get the palm trees. If you want the Gulf of Mexico you can stay at Padre Island or one of the other islands and get the added advantage of getting to actually shop IN Mexico. The people are friendly and treat you alot better than they do in Florida. They have plenty of Golf for those who like that and plenty of flea markets for those who like that type of thing. We loved it!

Go here for more info:

http://wintertexans.com/


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 20, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Stayed at the Admiralty Rv in San Antonio, Tx and it was great.  Also stayed in Rio Grande Valley at the American RV, Mission, Tx, 2 years ago. It was ok, but all the Freeways and frontage roads were torn up with construction.  Should be complete by now.  Had a little culture shock when all the annoucements in Wal-Mart were in Spanish.


----------



## blantonfamily (Aug 12, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

you know guys whats upo? we have been camping at gulf shores all summer! sure the state park campground is still screwed but island retreat campground is wonderful. and the crowds are just as big as ever. :8ball:


----------



## tepetapan (Aug 22, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Why not try the Mexican Gulf Coast? Tepetapan Hotel & RV Park, in Catemaco, Veracruz is a great place to spend some time.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 22, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Hey tepetapan, no offense, but we don't have the cajones to go South of the border without a armored Hummer with machinegun mounted on top.


----------



## hertig (Aug 23, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

And if you do go south of the border with even just 1 round of .22 ammo, you will get free accommodations in one of Mexico's finer jails...


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 23, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Hey John, that was the point :approve: . I don't intend to go South of the border, because I can't take a Hummer with machinegun mounted on top  .  Last I heard even the new police chief in Nuevo Laredo, Mexico only lasted 6 hrs before being gunned down by the cartels :angry: .  Last count 40 Americans missing in Nuevo Laredo  .  Doen't sound like a fun place to visit.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 10, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

Where to this year?  We were going to go to Biloxi, Ms for a couple of months this fall and winter.  I wonder with all the RV's FEMA is procuring for the evacuees of Katrina if there will be much room at any RV parks in Florida or Texas this winter.  I really feel sorry for all the people impacted by Katrina, but I am wondering what the total impact to the Gulf Coast area will be.  It could drastically change the snowbird RV situation for the next few years.


----------



## cybercelt (Sep 16, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

I believe the RVs/mobile homes are temporary housing and will be setup on specific sites.  I do not think that most of the people receiving these homes will have the wherewithal to pull them around the country.


----------



## alwarner (Nov 12, 2005)

Gulf Coast??

We spent the winter of 2003 at Mission TX. At a real nice park. ( 5 star ). The one thing we both didn't like was the wind 20 - 30 mph every day ! The price was right though. The cost for 3 1/2 months in TX. IS THE COST OF ONE IN MONTH FL. around Sasrasota FL.I know we were there in 2004. Going back this year and paying the high dollar. But if we were ever going back to the RIO-GRAND VALLEY I would stay around HARLIGTEN. It's kind of close to everything. In TEX. you don't have to worry about your awning because it's NEVER OUT.


----------

